# Orange County , CA Looking for "old school" D&D players



## Slink RatBane (Apr 29, 2012)

ooking for "Old School" D&D Players. 
We are a group of 30-40 year old Guys, looking to establish a gaming group with some LIKE Minded people.

OUR GROUP: 
Currently 3 Guys 
Ages are late 30s/early 40s 
All Gainfully/Professionally Employed 
Last Played D&D 20-30 Years Ago

LOCATION: Orange COunty, CA 
GAME DAYS: Every-Other Saturday (5pm to 11pm)

We played D&D WAY BACK when -- When it was fun, and not overly complex. 
Our Game is an extremely "Rules Light" style of Play. 
We DO NOT Powergame or Metagame (ie- We care about Role-Playing our Character, and care about the personality of our Character... not about a Character with Big Stats and Excessive Abilities)

Our Group is looking to add 1-2 More (Like Minded) Players to our Game. 
. 
.

**** HERE IS A TEST TO HELP ****

You Might Be a Good Fit If You: 
- Last Played D&D 20-30 years ago, and have not played since 
- Want to "Re-Experience" playing D&D after a very long hiatus 
- Are NOT Quite "Up-to-Speed" or plain just dont know the current rules/game 
- Love to Laugh and have Fun 
- Can Take a Joke and Give a Joke 
- Are familiar with the Characters: HR Puff N Stuff, Giant Robot, The Rifleman, Speed Racer, Herman Munster, and/or James T. West/Artemus Gordon 
- Shower on a Regular Basis 
- Have a Vehicle

.

You WILL NOT Be a Good Fit If You: 
- Are under the age of 25 
- Live in your parents Basement 
- Do Not have a Vehicle 
- Cannot Name at least Five TV shows from the 1970s 
- Think Showering is "Optional" or is "Excessfully Opulent" 
- Know all the Game Rules and can recite them by Section and Page Number 
- Attend more than 12 Gaming Conventions per year 
- Are Currently Incarcerated 
- Are a Multiple Felon

SO..... If you fit the bill; send me an email at thegreyhawkgame@yahoo.com 
If you dont fit the bill... well; There should be a convention this weekend.

-Joel.


----------

